# Shall I place a sister joint to rafter ? ( image attached )



## kulkarnipb (Jan 2, 2017)

I purchased house in 2012 ( which was constructed in 2003) . Since the purchase, I noticed a crack in a Rafter in attic. See the images attached. 

I ignored this crack till date assuming it is small. In last 3 yrs crack is as. No change in it. However just want to take opinion from other people - shall I add a sister joint to this raft ? Or looking at this crack - it seems not necessary ?

If I have to add a sister joint , shall patch only the cracked area or complete rafter ? shall I use nails or bolts ? Any view and help is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

That is not usually a problem as it is right in the middle but gluing a piece of plywood to one side with screws above and below the crack will not hurt it either.


----------



## havasu (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going to guess that wood is hard and brittle, so pre-drilling would be your best bet.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 2, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it or fix it.


----------



## havasu (Jan 2, 2017)

Honestly, nor would I.


----------



## kulkarnipb (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks all.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

kulkarnipb said:


> Thanks all.



Is always good to have a look at this stuff, the ones to really watch are like the next rafter with all the big knots, if that cracks get excited.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 3, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Is always good to have a look at this stuff, the ones to really watch are like the next rafter with all the big knots, if that cracks get excited.



That next rafter being the hip rafter that holds all the others up would be more of a concern, but it looks fine.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 3, 2017)

JoeD said:


> That next rafter being the hip rafter that holds all the others up would be more of a concern, but it looks fine.



The reason I called it a rafter was because I was talking about the next rafter in the 1st and 2nd photo. With the location of the knots, it's grade is not 2 or better.:thbup:


----------



## JoeD (Jan 3, 2017)

I see it now. The knot on the bottom cord is bad. It can easily split open compared to one on the top.


----------

